# Congratulations on your new home



## celtlen01

Hi everyone,

I'd like to congratulate my two Polish friends who have just secured a new home. 

I'd like to say something along the lines of, "Congratulations on your new home. Sorry it wasn't the one you had hoped for but this one looks lovely as well" 

Any help or guidance would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mietagosia

Hey! The translation into Polish of what you want to say is as follows:

Gratulacje z okazji nowego domu! Przykro mi, że nie jest taki, jak sobie wymarzyliście, ale ten też wygląda bardzo ładnie!

Hope it helps,
MietaGosia


----------



## celtlen01

Thanks for your help Mietagosia.


----------



## Maya2805

Or if you are talking to 1 person you would say:"Gratulacje z okazji nowego domu! Przykro mi, że nie jest taki, jak sobie wymarzylas (or wymarzyles - if it's a guy), ale ten też wygląda bardzo ładnie!"


----------



## behemot

I wonder if  "the one you had hoped for" doesn't mean that they wanted another, particular house, but for some reason didn't get to buy it. Then it would be "Przykro mi, że to nie ten, o którym marzyliście, ale ten też jest piękny!"
The translation "nie jest taki, jak sobie wymarzyliście" means that the house is not like they imagined it to be.

So, I'd translate the whole sentence:

  "Gratulacje z okazji kupna nowego domu. Przykro mi, że to nie ten, o którym marzyliście, ale ten też jest piękny!"


----------



## Thomas1

Hi and welcome to the forum, Behemot, 

The option you have suggested is indeed closer to the original but I think that in such a context both translations are fine.


Tom


----------



## Oliwka

I would say : "Gratulacje!!! Kiedy parapetówa???" 

A propos: How to say 'parapetówa' in English?


----------



## Thomas1

House-warming party. 

Tom


----------

